# Some E10 vs Shell V-Powers figures



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Previously if your car was designed to run on 95 RON fuel you wouldn't see any MPG or BHP benefit from filling up with higher octane fuels like V-Power. You would still get the same MPG etc. as you would with the 95 RON.

However with the introduction of E10 fuel it is anticipated that we will see a 3% reduction in MPG and probably a similar reduction in BHP. So now the high octane fuels will put you back to where you were before and give you 3% more mpg than E10 fuel.

Fuel prices and mpg will vary but assuming an average 33 mpg under 95 RON - then 3% less with E10 = 32 mpg.
V-Power is £1.40 /litre = £6.36 /gall. @ 33 mpg = £0.19p per mile. 
E10 fuel is £1.33 / litre = £6.04 / gall. @ 32 mpg = £0.19p per mile.

In a nutshell, it will cost you about the same to fill up with V-Power as it will with E10, regardless of whether or not your car is designed to run on high octane fuel.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i paid £150.9 a litre the other day


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I await the day when petrol prices begin to soar as more and more drivers turn to electric vehicles, fewer petrol stations, silly prices, it'll be like somethings out of a mad max film !


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Don't give them ideas!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Shell V-power for £1.40 a litre?? You're local fuel prices are exceptionally cheaper than mine as standard Shell E10 unleaded is currently £1.43 a litre and V-power is a WHOPPING £1.59 a litre!!! :x


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

So equivalent on average for economy, but V-power now gives slightly more power compared to E10 for 95ron cars, so super-unleaded is now the preferable choice?

If more start using 97/99 ron, its price will only go up more [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Btw for reference, at the the time of posting, my local Tesco is £139.9 for 99.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Round by me the V-Power is 150.9 per litre but the Tesco Momentum is 140.0p so I use this now.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Our local Shell forecourt in rural Gloucestershire has been £1.399/l for some time now. If I ever pay more than about £1.419/l I feel I've been done :wink:


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

I honestly wish we had E85, it would be so much fun with that extra timing on the IS38 turbo's..


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

The TT is designed to run on 98 octane through isn't it. At least that is what's recommended.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I've been through this before when I lived in finland, when they moved to E10 back in 2010/11

Our Zafira was cheaper to run on super than it was on E10, the difference in fuel economy was more nearer to 10% than the advertised 3


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> The TT is designed to run on 98 octane through isn't it. At least that is what's recommended.


TTS and RS are recommended to 98. (Can run 95 with slight loss of power)
"Regular" TT (2.0 and old 1,8) are 95RON.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MrOCD said:


> The TT is designed to run on 98 octane through isn't it. At least that is what's recommended.


Hi, Yes 98+ is recommended for most TTs.
E85 (85% ethanol) octane is approx 105 octane so Ign will have to be advanced, but E85 contains approx 1/3 less power so more has to be burnt to get the extra power advancing ign will give. 
Hoggy.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Bought 25 litres of V-power at an eye watering 150p per litre. Still makes a very noticeable difference vs Tesco 99.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

tt3600 said:


> Bought 25 litres of V-power at an eye watering 150p per litre. Still makes a very noticeable difference vs Tesco 99.


i use both, whats better?


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

£0.80 for V Power here in Australia


----------

